# Another Brompton Project



## Gunk (21 Feb 2020)

Well I’ve done it, after a few days of haggling, I’ve managed to find a cheap Brompton. I’ve wanted one for ages but also I like to fiddle and fettle, so this one fits the bill perfectly. It’s 3 speed model, it needs a new chain ring as it’s bent but I’ve already sourced a replacement, let’s just hope the old one comes off 

It needs stripping cleaning, detailing and a few replacement parts. I’ll start on it as soon as I have a bit of space (two bikes in the garage are waiting for their new owners to collect)

But this is what a £350 Brompton looks like (better than I thought!)

This one is likely to be a keeper (I always say this!) so this will be a budget refresh as I want to keep the costs down and I don’t want it looking too smart, just clean functional and mechanically sorted.

One thing I’m not sure about is the rear rack, do I remove or keep it? I’d be interested in others opinions on this, personally I’m Inclined to get of rid of it, fit a roller to the mudguard and buy a used basket bag for the front which will be more useful.

Shopping list so far;

Crankset (purchased)
Brompton Seat
Brompton pedals with folding pedal (purchased)
Handlebar grips (purchased)


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2020)

Get rid of that feckin saddle for a start, its an abomination.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (21 Feb 2020)

Definitely go for a front luggage block and a nice bag. Whether you get rid off the rack depends on how much you want carry I guess.

Part of me wishes I had gone for a rack when I got mine, so I'll be interested in other people's views...


----------



## Gunk (21 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Get rid of that feckin saddle for a start, its an abomination.



It is fricking ‘orrible, it’s going in the bin don’t worry!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (21 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> It is fricking ‘orrible, it’s going in the bin don’t worry!



I'll take it off your hands if you don't want it. Happy to pay postage and packing costs as long as it's in working order...


----------



## Specialeyes (21 Feb 2020)

Definitely lose the rear rack. Getting a luggage block on mine and the Mrs' Brommies, an O and an L bag has been absolutely transformative (and improves the bikes' handling too). 

Oh, and I'd recommend a pair of Ergon GP2 grips and a frame clip for the rear triangle if the budget will stretch


----------



## Gunk (21 Feb 2020)

LCpl Boiled Egg said:


> I'll take it off your hands if you don't want it. Happy to pay postage and packing costs as long as it's in working order...



It’s knackered all held together with Gaffer tape


----------



## Gunk (21 Feb 2020)

Just won a compete Brompton crankset off eBay for £15 delivered, so good result.


----------



## 12boy (21 Feb 2020)

Hideous abomination of a saddle, at least to me. Second the Ergons and the block and a naked bag frame upon which you can put the bag of your choice unless you have the funds for a complete Brompton bag and frame. Other things can be acquired as dinero comes available. Lights, perhaps a bell, Chris King Gripnut headset an artisanly crafted, locally sourced, non GMO, organic leather saddle are some examples.


----------



## FrankCrank (22 Feb 2020)

I've got three bikes in my shed back there that cost 80 quid the lot - those Brommies are in a league of their own! 
Good luck with the build - and keep the piccies coming


----------



## Gunk (22 Feb 2020)

Had a good look at the rear carrier last night and the problem with removing it is that I will probably have to replace the whole rear mudguard assembly as I will need the blade, stays and roller. The carrier version has the blade bolted to the carrier. I need to decide what to do as used clean complete rear mudguard assemblies seem thin on the ground and they’re £60 new 

I will need a new 98T chain as the replacement crankset is 50T and old one was 46T, good news is that some progress has been made, handle bar grips are on! 

The other item hard to source is a frame decal, if anyone could point me in the right direction I’d appreciate the help. Mine is orange. I’d also like to date the bike if possible, again if anyone can help it would be appreciated.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2020)

Didn’t @JhnBssll get a decal from somewhere?


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2020)

JhnBssll said:


> I'm doing it more for the challenge than the finished effect to be honest. I've done solid colour, I've done masked off lugs, so now I'm trying a pattern
> 
> Not that I don't think it will look pretty cool if I can get it right, but we shall see
> 
> ...


----------



## JhnBssll (22 Feb 2020)

My decal came from Evan's - I just checked and they only seem to sell silver white or black. I've seen red ones on eBay but not sure I've seen orange before?

Great to see another little brompton getting some affection


----------



## Gunk (22 Feb 2020)

I grabbed a cup of tea, put the radio on and spent some time in the garage this afternoon.

My first priority was to see if I could just get it to ride properly. The front chainring was bent caused by a bent front mudguard stay, I managed to straighten both and although not perfect the chain now stays on.

I fitted the correct Brompton pedals I sourced for £25






Fitted an old Raleigh seat I had lying around (off my Raleigh Banana project)






I then straightened the rear rack, got rid of the broken reflector and dynamo light and fitted a wider reflector I already had.






At the same time I trimmed and tidied up broken edge of the rear mudguard, cable tied the other end to the frame as it was loose and then cut off the broken front mudflap. I also touched the frame up with some Humbrol enamel and gave it all a clean.

I then got all three gears working , cleaned and adjusted the brakes and lubricated everything.


----------



## Gunk (22 Feb 2020)

I was either going to go down the route of a full strip and rebuild or just make do and mend. The make do and mend option has worked far better than I anticipated, I do need to replace the crankset and chain but it rides OK, so for the time being I’m going to use it as a pub bike and probably fiddle and improve it a bit at a time, it’s easy to get carried away with these and start blowing a fortune.

But I’m pleased with it, cheap Bromptons are hard to find and this one is pretty good.


----------



## roley poley (22 Feb 2020)

hi looking at your last picture of your handlebars ,I may well be wrong but they look like the older type which require a crossbar brace. You can tell the difference because the newer stronger ones go straight up and older weaker ones have a slight bellying out at the bottom before the upward sweep .wish I knew how to send you a picture on page 162 of david henshaws Brompton bicycle book to illustrate the point .they may need replacing if I am right .sure hope I can be proven wrong by others who read this and know better than me .Love your project and wish you well


----------



## Gunk (22 Feb 2020)

That will explain the marks each side.

So one of these...






Bloody ugly thing, is it really necessary?


----------



## roley poley (22 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> That will explain the marks each side.


well spotted may I suggest you post another picture showing the full instructions on the left to help


----------



## Gunk (22 Feb 2020)




----------



## 12boy (22 Feb 2020)

You can use most any 22.2 mtn bike or flat bar. Risers are also popular if you don't like the appearance of the braced m bar.


----------



## roley poley (23 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 505627


thankyou


----------



## JhnBssll (23 Feb 2020)

The bars from my project bike will be available shortly, yours if you want them?


----------



## Gunk (23 Feb 2020)

12boy said:


> You can use most any 22.2 mtn bike or flat bar. Risers are also popular if you don't like the appearance of the braced m bar.



Thanks, I’ve got a spare set of flat bars I might consider swapping them over.


----------



## Gunk (23 Feb 2020)

JhnBssll said:


> The bars from my project bike will be available shortly, yours if you want them?



Thanks, I might take you up on that. I’m also after a 46T crankset if anyone has one spare. I’ve bought a later 50T in error.


----------



## JhnBssll (23 Feb 2020)

I think the bars are the only bits I've got left but will have a look. They're still on the bike at the moment but I'll be getting it back within the next week or so


----------



## Gunk (24 Feb 2020)

I bought a few small bits yesterday, new front and rear mudflaps, the rear especially will tidy up the scruffy mudguard.

One very strange feature of these early Brompton’s is that the rear triangle doesn’t lock in place which means that as soon as the bike is picked up it tries to fold, really annoying and a pain having to use a cable tie when the bike is on a work stand.

Brompton sell a retro fit solution and I’ve picked a new one up off eBay for half price 👍






I’ve also found a combined light/reflector in my box of bits which will fit perfectly on the rear rack.

I’m still undecided if I want to fit the 50T chain wheel I bought for £15, as it means fitting a new chain, the current chain is in nice condition and doesn’t look that old, so I might add it to my box of spares and try and source a correct 46T crankset instead.

If anyone can make use of the 50T crankset let me know, happy to sell it for what I paid for it.


----------



## Gunk (24 Feb 2020)

I’ve also done some research and my bike is a pre 2005 T3 model so 3 speed with higher bars, mudguards, rack and dynamo lights (removed)

Looking at the frame number it dates from 2001_ (19/05/20 edit it's a mark 2 Brompton from 1994/5 thanks @berlinonaut)_

This below details the changes for the 2005 model year.

If you had bought it new and looked after it you would have suffered virtually zero depreciation!






I’ll get my anorak 😂


----------



## 12boy (24 Feb 2020)

You might want to hang tight on changing the chainrings until you try out the resulting gearing. When I cut chains to fit I save the extra bits so it's easy to lengthen the chain. Looks like you have a non cartridge bottom bracket. My Brompton when new had a FAG cartridge BB made of plastic and the crankarms were an ISO taper. I got rid of that and went with a Shimano with a JIS taper and the ISO crankarms worked fine BTW. I now have a 110 crank arm, but put the old Brompton one on another bike with a JIS BB and it continues to work just fine.


----------



## Gunk (24 Feb 2020)

Fitted the new back light and just had a little cheeky 3 mile run around the block, they are a giggle to ride! even though the front chainset needs replacing, the chain stayed on and it was all surprisingly smooth to ride and both brakes are fine, head and BB bearings are tight so mechanically it seems to have been well maintained.

Took a while to get used to the Sturmey Archer 3 speed (it’s been a while, my Raleigh hustler back around 1977 was the last bike I rode with a SA 3 speed hub) but once you get used to changing gear whilst freewheeling it works a treat. The bike is perfectly useable as it is which I’m really pleased about as I’ve not invested much in it. Not sure about the handlebars, they feel fragile and far too narrow so I think a swap would be sensible.

The gearing is fine for me, nice and relaxed, so I think I’ll keep a look out for a 46T replacement.


----------



## Ridgeway (24 Feb 2020)

Are you sure you want to keep that rear rack looking for a 2nd hand one at the moment.

Don't like the front Alu block as i sometimes carry heavy and bulky items.

It's come up really well and amazed you got that for such a low price, but i bet it took some elbow grease


----------



## Gunk (24 Feb 2020)

At the moment I’ve decided to keep it, I strangely like it 😮 if I change my mind I’ll let you know.

The combined back light/reflector has taken off and swapped for a regular reflector, the light was too bulky and touched the ground when the bike was folded.


----------



## Ridgeway (24 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> At the moment I’ve decided to keep it, I strangely like it 😮 if I change my mind I’ll let you know.
> 
> The combined back light/reflector has taken off and swapped for a regular reflector, the light was too bulky and touched the ground when the bike was folded.



Must admit i prefer the look without a rack but they are super practical.


----------



## Gunk (26 Feb 2020)

Some stuff turned up today, the rear frame catch, front and rear mudflaps. I also got lucky today and bought a genuine unused Brompton 98 link chain for only £15 including P&P so I can use the 50T crankset I already have. I also sourced a cheap luggage block, so it’s all taking shape. My total expenditure will be below the £100 I budgeted to spend on it, although I’m not selling it on so I don’t mind putting some money into this one. 

Problem is now time, my son and I have also bought a cheap Specialized Allez to sell on, so that will take priority over the little Brompton this weekend.


----------



## 12boy (27 Feb 2020)

I was surprised to measure my Brompton and find its wheelbase is longer than my Surly Steamroller. Looks little but it is mighty!


----------



## Gunk (27 Feb 2020)

I had a nice hour of peace and quiet in the garage this evening.

Firstly I fitted the rear frame clip, a very nicely engineered solution.








The bike no longer folds up when lifted and supports itself on the workstand.







Fitted new front and rear mudflaps











And a cheeky little fold just to make sure it all worked.


----------



## Poacher (28 Feb 2020)

Good project, and I reckon you've got a bargain. Since you're keeping the rack, I'd suggest a worthwhile upgrade would be to replace the existing rollers with Eazy Wheels. Best to confirm this from a more reliable source, but I think you'll need the 5mm option for the rack, at ~£9 a pair, and 6mm for the frame, at an unjustifiable ~£17 a pair. There may be cheaper alternatives, but hardly worth the hassle.
They make it much easier to roll the folded Brommie round the supermarket while you fill your front pannier (what? Not got one yet? ) with goods. Oh, yes, don't put your new folder in a trolley and wheel that round while collecting groceries, or you may end up with more than you can carry - that's why you fill the pannier instead. 

Edited to add that you might be able to refit your reflector & light combo. The Eazy Wheels will raise the folded bike slightly, possibly enough that the light no longer grounds.


----------



## Gunk (29 Feb 2020)

Thanks Poacher some good advice


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Feb 2020)

I actually removed the rear frame clip because I prefer the original setup for quicker folding.


----------



## Gunk (29 Feb 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I actually removed the rear frame clip because I prefer the original setup for quicker folding.



But you can rotate the block so it doesn’t lock


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Feb 2020)

Rotating the block to lock the back assembly took me ages to work out when I borrowed a friend's one to cycle to the dentist the other day!


----------



## Gunk (29 Feb 2020)

I tackled the job I’ve been putting off this morning and that’s swapping over the front chain ring which I anticipated would be a pig to get off.

Thanks to my new Decathlon crank removal tool it was a doddle






Once off I gave everything a good clean






Assembled everything with plenty of copper grease and fitted a new chain.






A quick ride around the block has convinced me that the increased 50t chain ring was the way to go, the gearing is more sensible. Total cost £30 👍

Next job is the appalling brakes I’m going to bite the bullet and upgrade the whole lot with Shimano BL-R550 levers and new style callipers.

This project is starting to get expensive 😮


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> But you can rotate the block so it doesn’t lock


You can. But since I never use it, knowing that extra few grams of weight is there would eat away at my soul.

I think it's a "delete option" on new bikes. It certainly used to be.


----------



## 12boy (29 Feb 2020)

When you get the brakes on and working post some pics, please. Almost any decent side pull brake with long enough brake arms will work on the front and since most all of them have a release, that could aid in pulling the wheel while inflated. The back brake, since it works with a down pull instead of the conventional up pull, would seem to require you find better down pull brakes or change the cable routing to pull up.


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Feb 2020)

Quite a few brakes can be reassembled for bottom pull. They tend to be the cheaper ones, though.

There's not much wrong with Brompton's own brakes except penny-pinching, with bolts that go rusty at the drop of a hat. Apollo-grade components on a £1000 bike.


----------



## Gunk (29 Feb 2020)

I would be interested any recommendations for replacement callipers which can be swapped over to a bottom pull


----------



## HLaB (29 Feb 2020)

I thought my chain sounded a little strained on climbing last week so I ordered a new chain and cassette. New chain was fitted tonight and if it doesn't skip on tomorrow's ride, fine, no more fettling for now; if not the new cassette will need fitting. It a bit infuriating I'm having to do all fettling just now by eye as I'm still waiting for my fingertip nerves to grow back post chemo, so I'd rather the former but given a broken link found I'm betting on the latter.


----------



## Gunk (1 Mar 2020)

Lovely day here today so after months of inactivity managed to get out on my Fireblade and got out again on the Brommy






Gearing and drivetrain are now really good, the new chainwheel and chain has transformed it, so I’m really pleased with the results.

Brakes are crap and beyond repair so I’m definitely swapping them for the later Brompton callipers, I’m also going to change the front tyre for a matching Marathon, it’s currently a horrible ancient Raleigh thing, swap out the scruffy mudguard blades and change the temporary Raleigh saddle for a Brooks, May also change the rollers. I also need to get a bit fitter after the winter lay off as I was knackered!

I should end up with a really nice, well sorted Brompton for the price of an average, shabby and tired example. I’m not going to touch the paintwork (although I have touched it in and cut it back with some cutting polish) as I like the originality and patina, plus I don’t want it to stand out when I take it in to town.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Mar 2020)

Brompton went through a phase, just after yours was made, of fitting a dual pivot on the front and a single pivot on the rear. This worked fine.


----------



## jiberjaber (3 Mar 2020)

Also with Salmon pads for additional stopping upgrade


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2020)

I used to ride my Brompton with the frame clip open, which led to an amusing fall.

I caught one of the pedals on one of those black and yellow plastic road humps - rookie mistake going over it with the pedal in the down position.

Over the bars I went, landing starfished on the road.

I looked up to see my Brommie in the semi folded parked position.

The bike had pivoted on the front wheel in the accident, allowing the rear triangle to swing under and the bike to land on the carrier.

The handlebars had twisted forward in the clamp, but that was easily sorted.

I was on a Sky ride and the assembled company was either baffled or impressed.

Moral of the story is be careful on a Brompton as the pedals go close to the ground - I scraped one a couple of times cornering.


----------



## Gunk (6 Mar 2020)

New Marathon tyres arrived during the week, picked a brand new pair up for £25 delivered which I was pleased with.

Had an afternoon off today so decided to swap them over, what a pig of a job, certainly not for the faint hearted.

Front wheel was easy enough to get off, threw away the bald Raleigh Record and fitted a shiny new marathon. I also managed to knock out a kink in the rim, straighted the wheel, stripped and lubricated the bearings.






Next was the rear, once the wheel was off I cleaned the chainstay and rear mech, the jockey wheels were in surprisingly good condition and responded well to a degrease and fresh oil. The old tyre was well past it’s best.






The 16” tyres are an absolute mare to get on the rim, my method was to use a set of clamps to keep the tyre on the rim, this worked really well.






Once back on I cleaned all the bolts etc with wire wool and paraffin, readjusted the three speed hub and had a quick test run, all felt much smoother and tighter.






This week, most evenings I’ve spending the odd hour here and there sorting out the paintwork, I really want to keep it original as I really like the patina as it tells the story of 20 years of use. So I have carefully touched in the worst of the scratches, cut back the paintwork and polished it. I’ll change the logo for a modern silver one as sadly the originals are no longer available. _Edit, after discussions with my daughter we are in agreement that the worn orange decal should stay._


----------



## Gunk (6 Mar 2020)

I’ve also ordered a ton of parts today (I said that this would end up being expensive)

Main changes will be new mudguard blades, Eazy wheels, and new 2018 onwards genuine Brompton brakes with Shimano BL-R550 levers which should transform the bike.

I’ve also sourced a great good used genuine Brompton saddle, a Pentaclip, saddle height sleeve, and a plethora of other odds and sods.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2020)

Looks good that.


----------



## 12boy (6 Mar 2020)

Too pretty to ride. You do fine work, amigo. I love the orange sticker on the black so I agree with your daughter. Those tires are a challenge, for sure. Maybe it's because they've been on and off a few times I can put them on thumbs only. Of course, I have to believe the tire will go on.


----------



## Gunk (7 Mar 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Are you sure you want to keep that rear rack looking for a 2nd hand one at the moment.
> 
> Don't like the front Alu block as i sometimes carry heavy and bulky items.
> 
> It's come up really well and amazed you got that for such a low price, but i bet it took some elbow grease



@Ridgeway let me know if you want the rack as I’m definitely removing it, if you PM me your address I’ll post it to you, it’s a bit scruffy but serviceable.


----------



## Gunk (7 Mar 2020)

I Collected a huge box of parts from Brilliant Bikes in Chobham today, interestingly everything I bought from them was much cheaper than eBay (For instance a complete rear mudguard with stays was £35, eBay £56 and that is supposed be be reduced 😮, some clown is trying to sell a pentaclip for over £50 used when BB sell them for £25 new 😂) I’m sure sellers add a special “Brompton Tax”

@JhnBssll is very kindly sending me a set of handlebars, I’m also waiting for a used saddle to arrive, once I’ve got everything I’m going to put a day aside and finish it off.


----------



## roley poley (7 Mar 2020)

nice build .Guess you didn't want to fit the handlebar crossbar you showed us was it too ugly / not needed or that the need for the safety feature was over blown?


----------



## Gunk (7 Mar 2020)

I’m going to fit the later M type bars. My vision/end game is to have a thoroughly sorted modern Brompton but with some patina and character. It’ll have the frame clip, modern seat, seat stem height sleeve and newer brakes just like a brand new bike. Sort of retro modern Brommie.


----------



## roley poley (7 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’m going to fit the later M type bars
> a good safe choice


----------



## Nigelnightmare (11 Mar 2020)

If you take the rack off how are you going to move it when folded as one pair of rollers are on the rack?
Also the rear mudguard will scrape on the ground *(when folded/folding).
*(Plus it wont stand up either when folded).
Edit *( )


----------



## Gunk (11 Mar 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> If you take the rack off how are you going to move it when folded as one pair of rollers are on the rack?
> Also the rear mudguard will scrape on the ground *(when folded/folding).
> *(Plus it wont stand up either when folded).
> Edit *( )



The replacement mudguard has a single roller


----------



## Poacher (11 Mar 2020)

The reflective strips on those Marathons are very effective!


----------



## Gunk (11 Mar 2020)

Poacher said:


> The reflective strips on those Marathons are very effective!



You’re right I’m surprised how bright they are when the light hits them in the garage


----------



## Smudge (11 Mar 2020)

The reflex strips are an excellent addition to tyres, i have them on 3 of my bikes. Whenever a tyre gets replaced now, i buy ones with these strips.


----------



## Gunk (11 Mar 2020)

I fitted the new brakes and mudguards this evening, the hole in the rear of the fork had to be drilled out to 8mm which was hard work as it’s a very thick piece of mild steel, but a slow speed and plenty of cutting oil did the trick.

Before









After













The Shimano levers have to be stretched to fit and you need a longer bolt but I’m pleased with them. They suit the Brompton and the barrel adjuster is handy.






Rear was much easier.

Before






After











Also fitted the Eazy wheels to the frame and seat post bung. I’m just waiting for few minor odds and sods to arrive and then I’ll finish it off. It’ll all need a tweak and some adjustment but I’m really pleased with the transformation. It’ll be finished ready for the milder weather.


----------



## Gunk (11 Mar 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> If you take the rack off how are you going to move it when folded as one pair of rollers are on the rack?
> Also the rear mudguard will scrape on the ground *(when folded/folding).
> *(Plus it wont stand up either when folded).
> Edit *( )



Here is the fold without the rack there’s a couple of mm clearance between the mudguard and the ground.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (12 Mar 2020)

^^^Nice.^^^


----------



## Gunk (13 Mar 2020)

@JhnBssll made a very kind donation to the “Gunk uneconomical bicycle restoration trust” today, he is now Mrs Gunk’s new best friend as she’s found out how much I’ve spent on the little Brommie. 😮 So thanks to John these turned up today.








These are the later stronger “M” type bars to replace the fragile Mk 1 aluminium bars which are prone to bending. So off with the old...






And on with the new bars, the Shimano BL-R550 levers now fit perfectly as the diameter is slightly smaller. They look like original equipment.






Fitted another set of Decathlon £2.99 grips which are £17 cheaper than the “Brompton” foam grips for sale on Fleabay






Checked the fold.






And managed a quick ride around the block. First impressions are that the ride is much smoother now I’ve serviced all the bearings and fitted new Marathon tyres, gearing is perfect with the 50T front chain ring. Gears all shift perfectly. Brakes are an absolute revelation compared with the original 20 year old Mk 1 brakes. although very expensive well worth the upgrade.

Almost finished now, I’m just waiting for a proper Brompton seat to arrived from the worlds slowest eBay seller, luckily the price was right so I’ll be patient. I’ll then fit the Pentaclip and height insert.

I’m also waiting for a luggage block and I’ll adapt a Decathlon mesh front basket to clip on so I can use the Brommie to pop down to the shops and run other errands.


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Mar 2020)

That looks great, nice work


----------



## Gunk (13 Mar 2020)

Thanks John, how’s yours going?


----------



## Gunk (13 Mar 2020)

I’m surprised eagle eyed Brompton experts didn’t spot that the front mud flap was on back to front, don’t worry my bearded friends, order has been restored, said mudflap has been flipped over the right way.


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Thanks John, how’s yours going?



Mines coming on slowly, I've been doing some work on the car and busy at work so it has taken a back seat. Weve just got planning permission for an extension so that's going to keep me busy for a while now too


----------



## 12boy (13 Mar 2020)

I wish I could be as meticulous and patient as you. Truly a nice clean bike. And, while I am probably in a tiny minority I like the old style seat clamps and the Pentaclips that resemble them. I like em on my old bikes cause they look cool and work bitchin.


----------



## Gunk (14 Mar 2020)

Finally the seat turned up today, it’s mint only £17 delivered, so it was well worth the weeks wait.






I fitted the Pentaclip and rubber O rings which protect the frame from the pentaclip hitting it when the seat is lowered.






I took it out for a slightly longer ride this morning about 6 miles and it’s lovely, really nice and smooth, however due to an impending job change I won’t need it for commuting but I will end up getting some use out of it as it’s just so handy to fold up and stick in the boot of the car and they are a giggle to ride. My 15 year old had a go on it and he loved it.

So really it’s finished, I have a few minor jobs such as lighting and luggage to sort out, but the bike itself is all done.












This is probably one of the most rewarding bikes I’ve done, they’re great to work on, beautifully engineered and very easy to update and improve as the parts availability is so good, and as the basic design hasn’t changed it’s easy to make a 20 year old Brompton benefit from all the advances and features of the newer bikes.

Total costs have come in at around £650 (including the cost of the bike) but I’ve ended up with a fully sorted, serviced and really clean Brompton M3L which is just a bit more interesting and different to a new bike off the shelf.

My daughter already has her eyes on it for when she goes off to university next year!

So this was what it looked like when I picked it up






And now, all finished and ready for years more service.


----------



## 12boy (14 Mar 2020)

As I learned to say as a little boy in India,,,Shabash! Hard to beat a sweet bike you have restored yourself and which works exactly as it should.


----------



## tribanjules (14 Mar 2020)

Took my eBay bargain for a potter to the seaside. Lovely 2 hrs on it. Just niggles to resolve like a bit of cone slack at back and a tiny bit of sturmey slippage. Very therapeutic ride.


----------



## Gunk (14 Mar 2020)

Nice to see another one in action


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Finally the seat turned up today, it’s mint only £17 delivered, so it was well worth the weeks wait.
> 
> View attachment 508357
> 
> ...



That has turned out a treat.

As the owner of my local Brompton dealer observed, a Brompton is the only bike where it's nearly always cost effective to refurbish, no matter how knackered it is.


----------



## Gunk (14 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> That has turned out a treat.
> 
> As the owner of my local Brompton dealer observed, a Brompton is the only bike where it's nearly always cost effective to refurbish, no matter how knackered it is.



I would agree but it is easy to get carried away. However the chap at Brilliant Bikes recons that most £500-£600 eBay Bromptons they get in end up needing a couple of hundred pounds spending on them.


----------



## jiberjaber (17 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> ............................
> I’m also waiting for a luggage block and I’ll adapt a Decathlon mesh front basket to clip on so I can use the Brommie to pop down to the shops and run other errands.
> .............................


Looks great! 
I'd be interested to see the mesh front basket mod - sounds like an ideal shopping idea! 

ETA: Which basket were you considering, there seems to be quite a few on their site to choose from ...


----------



## Gunk (17 Mar 2020)

I was thinking of this one, the adaptor plate I’ve ordered should easily fit. It’ll take a bag of shopping etc.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/front-bike-basket-black-id_8031536.html


----------



## jiberjaber (17 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> I was thinking of this one, the adaptor plate I’ve ordered should easily fit. It’ll take a bag of shopping etc.
> 
> https://www.decathlon.co.uk/front-bike-basket-black-id_8031536.html
> 
> View attachment 508796


Yep that's the one I looked at plus the folding inner though that wouldn't be as flexible for putting shopping bags in.

Where did you order the bracket from?, I've seen some 3d printable adaptors for there stuff to allow fixing to the std Brompton front mount.


----------



## Gunk (17 Mar 2020)

I’ve ordered one from China off eBay, I’ll wash my hands thoroughly when it arrives 😮


----------



## Gunk (17 Mar 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AGEKUSL-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Mar 2020)

I got one of these from Oz, very well made:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/113774203603


----------



## Smudge (17 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve ordered one from China off eBay, I’ll wash my hands thoroughly when it arrives 😮



I doubt this virus can live that long.


----------



## Smudge (17 Mar 2020)

Ordered quite a bit of stuff from China myself last week. Five items from AliEx and one from ebay.
When will i get em with all the current shyte going on ? Will I get em at all ! ..... But its probably no more of a guessing game lottery than usual from Chinese sellers.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> I doubt this virus can live that long.


I'd be more worried what the postie's/courier's hands deposited on the outside of the parcel!


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Mar 2020)

It appears the virus lives on a hard surface for no more than a few days.

When the parcel arrives, you could wear gloves to pick it up then leave it somewhere untouched until the virus will have died of its own accord.

Or, if you are more impatient, wear gloves to open it to cover yourself against the packaging.

Any virus on the contents will surely have already died of old age.


----------



## jiberjaber (18 Mar 2020)

Picked up a basket today, will print a bracket this week for it. Needs a bit of thought in design to allow shopping trolley mode when partly folded else it will fowl the frame.


----------



## Gunk (18 Mar 2020)

That’s exactly what I’m going to do, please keep us updated.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2020)

Wow @Gunk ! I don't know how I've missed this thread before, but I've now read and enjoyed every post - your Brompton looks amazing!  

eBay may be my next stop, then Marketplace, Gumtree........ 

Well done again, fantastic job


----------



## Gunk (18 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Wow @Gunk ! I don't know how I've missed this thread before, but I've now read and enjoyed every post - your Brompton looks amazing!
> 
> eBay may be my next stop, then Marketplace, Gumtree........
> 
> Well done again, fantastic job



Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## jiberjaber (18 Mar 2020)

So printed off a draft bracket to use to size the actual one. There's a couple of issues.....

In order to use the basket in shopping trolly mode it needs to line up about the bottom 2 holes on the basket in order to clear the 'top tube' when folded in to that config. It fouls the seat but this is easily remedied by rotating the seat.

The complication comes from the mounting holes are the same place as the bracket sides, so some cunning engineering solution required in teh design to mount it using the existing holes... or just drill some new holes (less inclined to do that as there's nice plastic coating on the cage  )

Another option would be a metal adaptor plate to offset teh basket up a bit more and allow side flange on the printed part to connect to the metal plate... There is a similar design already on thingiverse 

Some thinking required on the ride to the pub and back tonight I think... I've done recessed nuts before but not taking the load this might take (though max weight for on the label is 5kg!)


----------



## Gunk (18 Mar 2020)

My luggage block and bottom bracket spanner arrived today.

Luggage block was a nice simple job






I wasn’t happy with the bottom bracket, there was too much play in it so It needed adjustment. My trusty crankset removal tool made light work of whipping the crank arm off. I hate bodging with a hammer and drift so the proper lock ring tool worked a treat.






Everything was filthy, it’s probably never been off the bike, so I scrubbed and degreased everything and cleaned the spindle and crank arm, took the play out of the bottom bracket and reassembled with a smidge of copper grease.






Put it all together and now zero play, so had to have a cheeky beer to celebrate!


----------



## Gunk (18 Mar 2020)

jiberjaber said:


> So printed off a draft bracket to use to size the actual one. There's a couple of issues.....
> 
> In order to use the basket in shopping trolly mode it needs to line up about the bottom 2 holes on the basket in order to clear the 'top tube' when folded in to that config. It fouls the seat but this is easily remedied by rotating the seat.
> 
> ...



My plan was just to drill it and then use some oversized washers on the mesh part of the basket. Are you saying that the basket is too close to the frame, will it need spacers?


----------



## jiberjaber (19 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> My plan was just to drill it and then use some oversized washers on the mesh part of the basket. Are you saying that the basket is too close to the frame, will it need spacers?


If using the current holes, they need to be aligned with the top half of the block- I guess my concern is around additional leverage on the 3d printed part. The part will have to be printed with the layers vertical rather than horizontal, that much seems logical so far (which was how the test piece was printed.)

I was initially thinking it would be as easy as something like this https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2269441 but wanting to use it in shopping cart mode (seems daft not to!) means it does need the block lower on the basket.

If you are drilling holes, then this would work https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1581133 
If not, then it needs to be something like this one: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2479007

The latter was where I was in my thinking, the clamp that comes with it already has prefitted nuts in a back plate which I wanted to use, any holes to use them would end up on under the return edges of the bracket. I'll make a start on a model to see where exactly and see where I go from there.


----------



## Gunk (19 Mar 2020)

Your solution is very elegant, mine will involve holes, washers, spacers and general home bodgery 😂


----------



## tribanjules (19 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Your solution is very elegant, mine will involve holes, washers, spacers and general home bodgery 😂


Cable ties ?


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Your solution is very elegant, mine will involve holes, washers, spacers and general home bodgery 😂


If it’s any use to you, I can print one / all of those things for you and post.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Your solution is very elegant, mine will involve holes, washers, spacers and general home bodgery 😂


 A bit like my "proof of concept" bodgery?


----------



## Gunk (19 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> If it’s any use to you, I can print one / all of those things for you and post.



You’re a star that would be really helpful


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> You’re a star that would be really helpful


Which one(s) do you want?


----------



## Gunk (19 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Which one(s) do you want?



Anything which you think would attach the basket below from Decathlon to a standard Brompton luggage block.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Mar 2020)

I've only just realised what I think is going on here.

The computer programming stuff needed to do the 3D printing sorcery of the components is available for free online.

Elton can download those, produce the components on his 3D printer, then send them to the OP.

All clever stuff which makes me feel very behind the times.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I've only just realised what I think is going on here.
> 
> The computer programming stuff needed to do the 3D printing sorcery of the components is available for free online.
> 
> ...


Yes I can do that, unfortunately I don’t have the skills to design my own stuff unlike @jiberjaber & @JhnBssll .


----------



## Gunk (19 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have absolutely no idea, I was assuming that one of the three posted by @jiberjaber was a solution for you, and that I would print one/all them.



I have ordered a generic bracket from China, let me try that first.


----------



## Gunk (19 Mar 2020)

I nipped down to Decathlon and bought the basket this afternoon







It’s a perfect size for the Brompton and it also has a slot for their USB light which I already have.

I’ve had a play and Unfortunately it does need to be mounted up high to clear the front brake caliper






However I think the plastic backing plate can be utilised to fit the Chinese Brompton luggage bracket.






I’ll just have to trial fit it and drill some fresh holes.






Problem is that the bracket has been held up and won’t arrive until mid April, so the basket is up on the shelf in the garage and will have to wait which is a shame as I would have made some use out of it, especially if I’m at home off work next week which looks increasingly likely.

One major irritant I have found with the Brompton is the folding pedal if you don’t unfold it first, it spins around and scratches the frame. I’ll have to get into the habit of folding/unfolding it first.


----------



## jiberjaber (20 Mar 2020)

Yes - drive side pedal horizontal and to the rear is the way I remember when I fold! 

A few more prototypes yesterday.

Here's roughly how the final version will be, I was right you can't get screws in from the bracket side. I've no M5 nuts at the moment so have ordered some, plan is to revise this design to thicken the back plate and recess nuts in to it with a dab of glue to hold them there until the screws are tightened. Mounting from inside the bracket seems stronger without having to make the bracket more bulky (though I am not ruling that out at the moment!  )

Printing orientation has a big impact on bracket strength as does material, these are just standard PLA so quite brittle, final version will be ABS.

Printing in this orientation is quicker but will need some 'vertical' rods inside to give more strength. Printing it flat gives strength in the other direction but makes the bits that wrap around the mounting block weaker and they are harder to reinforce (without making them larger)






While I am awaiting the nuts, I decided to confirm mounting location for the shopping trolly mode, so added a quick flange to the bracket - it's weak but just a prototype for location purpose.






I think I can tune the height a little more, but this is roughly using the bottom mounting holes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Mar 2020)

I have that basket and like you I removed the original basket fitting with a view to fitting the printed adapter I purchased a while ago from an Ebay seller in Oz.

I've got a Dynamo light on my Brommie which prevents the Decathlon basket / Brommie adaptor slotting all the way home if mounted where the existing basket fixing sits.

If I fit the Brommie adapter below the existing Decathlon mount then all is ok.
In the meantime I've been playing with an old Supermaarket basket.
I'll be able to attach it on the front and use my Brompton in " Shopping Trolley" mode then put it on the rack for the journey home.


----------



## jiberjaber (20 Mar 2020)

When I was carrying my basket home from Decathlon I noticed I had little tolerance for overhang on the rear without it clipping my heels.

In other news I decided to take a look at my brommy bag frame, they have an additional metal tab looks like its to reduce wear and tear on where the latch is used. Not sure I'll implement it but might be a good idea given how often it might be on and off the bike.


----------



## Gunk (20 Mar 2020)

jiberjaber said:


> Yes - drive side pedal horizontal and to the rear is the way I remember when I fold!
> 
> A few more prototypes yesterday.
> 
> ...



When you’re done will you print an extra one, I’m happy to pay you for it.


----------



## jiberjaber (20 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> When you’re done will you print an extra one, I’m happy to pay you for it.



Will see how it comes out, still a little away from it yet. I've rehashed the bracket and as a test piece I've gone for M4 fixings for now, will need a back plate as well but that's just a block of plastic at the end of the day (or metal). I'm still concerned about the leverage on the plastic.

Here's the current one that's being printed at the moment, will see how it works out in 3 hours time when it's done.


----------



## Gunk (20 Mar 2020)

I don’t intend to put much weight in mine, just newspapers, bread milk etc.


----------



## jiberjaber (20 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> I don’t intend to put much weight in mine, just newspapers, bread milk etc.


You'd be surprised how quickly it can build up. 

I've just noticed that M4 just fits through the holes of the mesh - I might increase the mounting points below the sheet metal part (probably need some spacer to make it work (washers perhaps).


----------



## Gunk (20 Mar 2020)

Another (expensive) option is to source a used frame and cable tie the basket to it


----------



## jiberjaber (20 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Another (expensive) option is to source a used frame and cable tie the basket to it


Well oddly I went and got my frame out today from my bag but seeing as I don't use the bag at the moment, the thought did cross my mind - it's about 50mm wider than the basket.
Print came out well, but I had a dimension wrong by a mm and as a result it wouldn't slide on the block so another one on the printer as I type (plus a couple of additional mounting holes and a logo )


----------



## Gunk (20 Mar 2020)

Just had a quick ride around the block on mine as I haven’t tested it since I fitted the new saddle and tightened up the BB.

It feels great now, I like the Brompton saddle, and now the bottom bracket has had the play taken out of it the drive train feels really nice and smooth. Just need a front basket mounting 😜


----------



## jiberjaber (21 Mar 2020)

So the print has worked out spot on but in the wrong material and in a very draft resolution to speed up prototype - just knocked up a quick basic back plate which is printing now and then I'll fit it and see how that works out. It seems quite sturdy now for some reason though not sure I'd trust it on the road! If all goes well, might set a slow print off in black ABS


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Mar 2020)

I'm impressed by the home engineering being done in this thread.

And I can see why you would want to do it, given the ludicrous price of some Brommie bags.

However, their 'basket bag' is among the cheapest in the range at £65.

https://www.brompton.com/brompton-gbr/uk-store/bags/borough-basket-bag-in-dark-grey/c-24/c-72/p-8673


----------



## jiberjaber (21 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm impressed by the home engineering being done in this thread.
> 
> And I can see why you would want to do it, given the ludicrous price of some Brommie bags.
> 
> ...



Yeah - I don't think this is a commercial offering here but significantly cheaper than the £65 but with some hassle. It's about the same size as that bag but without proper fixings and reflective bit plus there is the handy additional webbing on the official basket bag but I am sure we could knock something similar up using cable ties to the mesh basket 

If the bracket works I might offer them up for sale - though they do take a long time to print (7 hours for just the main part when it is ready for the final print)


----------



## Gunk (21 Mar 2020)

Finally the seat height insert arrived today, very clever little widget which all new Bromptons are supplied with, these allow the seatpost to stop at the same position each time you lift it rather than having to guess then stop en-route to adjust it.







I adjusted the post and marked with masking tape, I also marked the position of the seat.











I cut the sleeve down, pulled out the stem, inserted the sleeve and job done!


----------



## Gunk (21 Mar 2020)

I’ve also sorted out the lighting today, I’ve already got a USB front light mounted to the handlebars and another which will attach to the basket.

So today I’ve ordered the front reflector.






Bracket for the rear reflector/light






And the neat Brompton Spanninga AAA battery combined LED light/reflector.


----------



## jiberjaber (22 Mar 2020)

So back plate and bracket printed last prototype though I am still considering which orientation to print it in. This one was laying flat and as I expected there was some weakness along the layers (fixed with some CA glue).

Tried 4l of milk in it and it didn't fall apart - but the true test will be up and down a couple of curbs with that in the front


----------



## 12boy (22 Mar 2020)

Here's a couple of fugly buggers I made 7 or 8 years ago as smaller options than the huge shopping bag which is not aerodynamic. Probably a lot stouter and heavier than need but I had a bunch of wood glue, shellac and 1/8 inch plywood to play with. They don't hop off with bumps even though there is no latch.


----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2020)

jiberjaber said:


> So back plate and bracket printed last prototype though I am still considering which orientation to print it in. This one was laying flat and as I expected there was some weakness along the layers (fixed with some CA glue).
> 
> Tried 4l of milk in it and it didn't fall apart - but the true test will be up and down a couple of curbs with that in the front
> 
> View attachment 509631



That looks good, could you show some more photos of the back plate and how it’s all screwed together?


----------



## jiberjaber (22 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> That looks good, could you show some more photos of the back plate and how it’s all screwed together?



At the moment there are 6 mounting holes, 2 line up with the bottom 4 of the metal mounting plate, the lower 2 go through the mesh itself
I've used M4 fixings as I had them to hand and they happen to fit through the mesh (tight fit though). I'm not sure the middle of the 6 fixings are required at the moment but they are there. I've only got 3 M4x16mm screws left so had to improvise with a few nuts to get the right length on the middle test bolt!
I've since added to the design, there is now a 1.5mm offset in the face that meets the basket to allow a straighter fit and avoid bending the bracket. 





I've also added 2 re enforcing channels for a 2mm rod to be inserted but I've not printed that feature yet. 




Currently printing an ABS version vertically orientated, 10h30m till its finished!


----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2020)

Is the basket not a bit too low on the bike, when I trial fitted I thought I needed the bracket much lower that that.


----------



## jiberjaber (22 Mar 2020)

Correct! Well spotted, using the bottom most holes works better!


----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2020)

That’s spot on, really impressed, is it still a prototype?


----------



## jiberjaber (22 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> That’s spot on, really impressed, is it still a prototype?


Yep, but revised version printing now


----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2020)

jiberjaber said:


> Yep, but revised version printing now


----------



## jiberjaber (22 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 509754


It's done, lot stronger but a change in material has changed the finished printed dimensions a bit, so I've had to make some adjustments, will print off a quick version tomorrow.
Good news is the revised offset for the cage bit works well and it looks better in black.
Bad news - the Brompton logo doesn't come out too well


----------



## rualexander (23 Mar 2020)

Brompton might be a bit miffed if they found out you are using their logo?
Not that they are very likely to see it of course.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Mar 2020)

rualexander said:


> Brompton might be a bit miffed if they found out you are using their logo?
> Not that they are very likely to see it of course.



I was about to post the same thing.

Brompton can be funny buggers, so I wouldn't be surprised if you got a snotty letter, particularly if there's any indication you will be producing a few for other members.

Not using the logo would cover yourself.


----------



## Gunk (23 Mar 2020)

Lights and reflectors arrived today (I only ordered them on Saturday morning 👍)

Front reflector







Rear combined reflector/light






And USB front light


----------



## Gunk (23 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> particularly if there's any indication you will be producing a few for other members.



Me, me, me !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jiberjaber (23 Mar 2020)

So close to done, fits and works. Surprised how much I needed to increase some dimensions to get a different material to work. Seems a lot stronger and only with 10% infill! Will try and break it tomorrow.... Logo still causing issues in printing (works fine when printed flat) 

Think I'll remove it...


----------



## Gunk (24 Mar 2020)

That is so cool


----------



## jiberjaber (24 Mar 2020)

It failed a load test today, 2x 2l and 1x1.25 of water and a lot of bouncing up and down. Not catastrophic failure but enough for me to print a new one at more than 10% infill. That print just failed, I'll start a new print running tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2020)

I've taken a photo of the one that I got from Oz, there's a pattern in the moulding.


----------



## jiberjaber (24 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've taken a photo of the one that I got from Oz, there's a pattern in the moulding.
> View attachment 510209



That's 3d printed, standing in the same orientation as I've been printing, you can tell as they haven't used supports as evidenced by the sagging layers at the catch cutout.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Mar 2020)

jiberjaber said:


> That's 3d printed, standing in the same orientation as I've been printing, you can tell as they haven't used supports as evidenced by the sagging layers at the catch cutout.



OK, thanks, whilst I'm aware of 3D printing ( I follow "Rocket Report" on the Ars Technica website. Where they discuss the 3D printing of all sorts of esoteric components) I'm not familiar with the actual process. 
I've mounted the basket/bracket on my Brompton to make sure it fits, but I've not load tested it. 

If you were going to manufacture a few then I'd be grateful for the opportunity to buy one.


----------



## Gunk (26 Mar 2020)

I had a thought this morning that an old acrylic number plate could be cut in half and used as strengthening plates. (Attached to the existing welded in plate) The aftermarket Chinese Brompton luggage bracket could then be easily fixed in any position and the load would be spread.


----------



## jiberjaber (26 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> I had a thought this morning that an old acrylic number plate could be cut in half and used as strengthening plates. (Attached to the existing welded in plate) The aftermarket Chinese Brompton luggage bracket could then be easily fixed in any position and the load would be spread.



Yep - anything to spread the load, I printed something because I only have a small selection of M4 bolt lengths, 10 or 12mm would be ideal but at the moment I only have 20mm and 16mm long hence the thickness of the back plate 

I've given the print bed a quick coat of ABS juice (acetone and melted ABS mixture) to renew the adhesion, I might set off another print just now to see if I can get something without it turning into spaghetti 

I might also experiment with an acetone wash once printed - it's used to smooth the surface more but I am interested in if it will impart additional strength to the bracket as it fuses the layers on the outside as it slightly melts teh ABS to smooth it.


----------



## Gunk (26 Mar 2020)

I got in to the garage and decided to put the theory into practice as the tracking information I have means that the bracket from China could even be here this week.

Two pieces of luck, firstly I found an old number plate with a black backing (most are white) and it’s exactly the correct width!






I then cut two pieces and sanded off all the rough and sharp edges






And then taped off the edges of the reflective side so the edges can’t be seen.






I decided to use the securing plate which came with the basket.






I just needed slightly longer bolts which I already had.

Really pleased with it, no sharp edges and a nice firm, strong base to mount the new bracket on. My only slight concern is that the original plastic backing plate may get in the way of mounting the Brompton bracket, if so I’ll just use nuts and washers instead.


----------



## roley poley (26 Mar 2020)

I don't have the sort of kit you do but have found polymorph, useful for moulding and strengthening several brackets ,racks ,mudguards . Small lentil sized pellets that con be moulded by hand or spatula once warmed up in hot water sets as hard as nylon can be cut or drilled ,rewarmed with a hairdryer and tweaked again but like the number plate solution


----------



## 12boy (26 Mar 2020)

I like the license plate. As you could see from my earlier post 1/8 plywood also works well. BTW, in the bikeforums folding bike section a while back, a gentleman made a box big enough to hold his Brompton from ABS by "welding" the joints with acetone. The welds were stout enough to take the bike on a plane with him and the extra clothing stuffed in and around the bike cushioned it. When he landed, he put the box on a rack for a luggage carrier. Apparently the acetone dissolves the ABS and when dried resulted in a one piece box.


----------



## jiberjaber (27 Mar 2020)

12boy said:


> I like the license plate. As you could see from my earlier post 1/8 plywood also works well. BTW, in the bikeforums folding bike section a while back, a gentleman made a box big enough to hold his Brompton from ABS by "welding" the joints with acetone. The welds were stout enough to take the bike on a plane with him and the extra clothing stuffed in and around the bike cushioned it. When he landed, he put the box on a rack for a luggage carrier. Apparently the acetone dissolves the ABS and when dried resulted in a one piece box.



Yep - if you had some ABS sheets this would be an interesting alternative to explore


----------



## Gunk (27 Mar 2020)

This turned up today







A good used ISO bottom bracket, now impossible to get hold of, if you want to upgrade your old fashioned cone and ball bearing BB you’ll need to replace the whole crankset with the later spider type and then fit an JIS BB the whole lot will end up costing just under £100

This was £12 👍 I just need a FAG tool to fit it, but not urgent, I’ve put it in my box of spares ready for a rainy day.


----------



## Gunk (28 Mar 2020)

The bracket arrived from China today so managed to fit it all. I dropped the front reflector slightly to increase the clearance. The Decathlon USB light that I already had fits the basket perfectly. I’m really pleased with the results, it should now get plenty of use.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> The bracket arrived from China today so managed to fit it all. I dropped the front reflector slightly to increase the clearance. The Decathlon USB light that I already had fits the basket perfectly. I’m really pleased with the results, it should now get plenty of use.
> 
> View attachment 511007
> 
> ...


Looks great. Have you tried it with a load?


----------



## Gunk (28 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Looks great. Have you tried it with a load?



Not yet, I’m planning to that later. But it feels solid, although I’ll be careful not to overload it.


----------



## Gunk (28 Mar 2020)

I’ve just come back from popping down to local shops so I could get some supplies for my elderly in laws.

The basket was full (with a bit more weight than I anticipated) and handled it perfectly, people are right about Bromptons handing better with some weight over the front wheel! The fittings and bracket is nice and solid. I’m really pleased with the finished result.

However the main benefit is that the basket clips off in seconds and you can use it in the supermarket avoiding having to touch their own baskets and being able to shop for exactly what you can carry on the bike.






I had noticed that when folded the chain has slipped of the jockey wheels a couple of times, the problem was that the arm was sticking slightly so it wasn’t springing back and tensioning the chain when folded. I loosened it off, degreased and cleaned it, re lubricated it moved it rigorously back and forth and it’s solved the problem. I love a simple little fix like that!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> However the main benefit is that the *basket clips off in seconds and you can use it in the supermarket* avoiding having to touch their own baskets and *being able to shop for exactly what you can carry on the bike*.


I love that. When I've been shopping on the bike, I've always bought too much and then have to spend twenty minutes on a Krypton Factor-type puzzle to fit everything comfortably in panniers and pockets!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> However the main benefit is that the basket clips off in seconds and you can use it in the supermarket avoiding having to touch their own baskets and being able to shop for exactly what you can carry on the bike.


Good point - I like that!

I often cycle to my local Lidl on my singlespeed bike. I carry my shopping back in a 35 litre rucksack, and if I am not paying attention I often seem to end up with about _38 _litres of shopping! I have got into the habit of carrying an overflow bag - a cotton bag with long straps which I can just get over my head and put one arm through - but it is a pain to use.


----------



## Gunk (29 Mar 2020)

I forgot to mention yesterday that it does fold with the basket in situ, (just!)





more luck than judgement!


----------



## rafiki (29 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> It appears the virus lives on a hard surface for no more than a few days.
> 
> When the parcel arrives, you could wear gloves to pick it up then leave it somewhere untouched until the virus will have died of its own accord.
> 
> ...



I'm doing that with all deliveries here in Spain, even the normal mail envelopes. One never knows who might have been coughing and spluttering over the mail at the sorting office that morning!


----------



## Gunk (3 Apr 2020)

As it is now all finished, I thought I would post some photos of it completed. I’m now using it regularly and definitely intend to keep it.

I definitely made the right decision keeping the original paint and decals, it just gives it some character and reminds me of the bike it was when I bought it.

Many thanks for all the positive comments, help and encouragement.


----------



## newfhouse (3 Apr 2020)

Very nice, understated. Want one now


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2020)

Looks great, I have had, for some time now, a Brompton shaped hole in my life. Maybe one day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Looks great, I have had, for some time now, a Brompton shaped hole in my life. Maybe one day.



Mine have, so far, helped me stay a little distance ahead of the gentleman with the scythe. Long may it continue 😊


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> As it is now all finished, I thought I would post some photos of it completed. I’m now using it regularly and definitely intend to keep it.
> 
> I definitely made the right decision keeping the original paint and decals, it just gives it some character and reminds me of the bike it was when I bought it.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. I am in equal parts impressed and envious. 

And let's be honest... you have converted me. I now want a Brompton.


----------



## rafiki (3 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> As it is now all finished, I thought I would post some photos of it completed. I’m now using it regularly and definitely intend to keep it.
> 
> I definitely made the right decision keeping the original paint and decals, it just gives it some character and reminds me of the bike it was when I bought it.
> 
> Many thanks for all the positive comments, help and encouragement.



Thanks for sharing that journey. Very impressive!


----------



## Gunk (3 Apr 2020)

rafiki said:


> Thanks for sharing that journey. Very impressive!



Thanks, I appreciate it. 👍


----------



## 12boy (3 Apr 2020)

I wonder how long it will be before the urge to tinker and modify will drive you nuts. Really do like the orange/red stick er against the black.​


----------



## Gunk (3 Apr 2020)

12boy said:


> I wonder how long it will be before the urge to tinker and modify will drive you nuts. Really do like the orange/red stick er against the black.​



I like stuff to look fairly standard and unmodified so I will resist the urge to pimp it. Future plans are just replace the head bearings and BB but neither are urgent.


----------



## 12boy (3 Apr 2020)

Chris King Grip nuts headsets are nice...I have one on my B. I also installed a JIS Shimano BB which allows for either JIS cranks like Sugino and Shimano or the stock Brompton one, which actually quite a bit lighter than the ones with separate chain rings. It's hilly here so I added a 38 tooth chain ring to get some lower gears than with my 58. It is shifted manually but sometimes its good to have lower gears than are possible with only one chain ring.


----------



## Gazjacko (7 Apr 2020)

They are lovely town bikes and if you ever see one worse for wear it’s worth saving.
Skip to powdercoaters + eBay =
B”


----------



## 12boy (8 Apr 2020)

Ha ha....very nice powder coat, but mine is exactly like the last picture. Well not exactly, but the same color scheme. I'm changing mine back to straight bar and bull horns from a moustache bar and am awaiting some Tektro brake levers to finish the job. Prolly ought to clean it up and touch up all the gouges and scrapes my slovenly habits and general klutziness have generated. I wouldn't mind a little powder coat, but the last I checked it was $250 and that's a little spendy. Then I would have to decide on what color it should be!


----------



## Gazjacko (10 Apr 2020)

Spoke nicely to the local powder coating company, said I was in no hurry and happy to social media the before/after pictures with a shout out to them, got it done for £40!


----------



## roley poley (10 Apr 2020)

another way to save money is to ask for the colour of the day mine turned out to be a filing cabinet grey


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Apr 2020)

Thanks for this brilliant thread - really enjoyed it. 

They are a bit special in how convenient they are, and a great laugh in they way they handle. A lot of character.

We managed to find a second hand 3 speed 2008 model with mudguards, newly fitted Marathon Plus tyres (glad it wasn't me!) and a front block & bag. It was in good condition, - touch wood - it's been perfect so far, after cleaning and oiling. The 54t chain ring gives a decent top gear with a tail wind, but would be tough for living somewhere hilly.


----------



## Gunk (10 Apr 2020)

The 50t chainwheel seems to be the best compromise, in second gear you can basically ride it as a single speed bike.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Apr 2020)

Appreciate the 50t advice, thanks. The tall gearing (with the 54t) has put off other cyclists in our home. 
We did look at the Stronglight track chainset (39t) a few years ago, but there was a doubt that the Brompton would then be undergeared -a cadence through the roof - I'm suddenly thinking of that famous clip of Eddy Merckx training on rollers.

...but they are great bikes and this thread has been really interesting and good learning.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Apr 2020)

One of my favourite build/restoration threads for sure, and I don't like Bromptons!


----------



## Gunk (14 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> One of my favourite build/restoration threads for sure, and I don't like Bromptons!



Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## tom8195 (17 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> Just won a compete Brompton crankset off eBay for £15 delivered, so good result.


Hi, I think I've arrived at the right forum. My 3 speed brompton is 19 years old but only about 2,500 miles on it. However, I need a new chainwheel, rear sprocket and chain. I couldn't find the serial number - maybe I removed it when it arrived. I am looking for your guidance - a) is the chainwheel part of the crank or is it separate?, b) where can I get the parts? Many thanks.


----------



## Gunk (18 Apr 2020)

The chain wheel is part of the crank and will probably be 44T.

I replaced mine with a good used 50t crankset and replaced the chain (there is a calculator on the Brompton website for chains)

newer bikes have a “spider” crank which benefits from a removable chain wheel, however you would also have to replace the bottom bracket for a later JIS type to fit the later crankset.

I would suggest looking for a good used 50t older style crankset on eBay and just fit a new chain and rear sprocket, also check the bottom bracket for any excess play at the same time.


----------



## Gunk (20 Apr 2020)

A quick update, Firstly I pulled out the bottom bracket, I was going to fit the later sealed one that I’d bought second hand but as the thread for the fixed cup had been chewed in the past, it wouldn’t go in and I didn’t want to force it so I reverted to plan B and that was to just service and reuse the existing one.

It was all in pretty good condition so I degreased and cleaned everything reassembled with plenty of fresh grease and new bearings. A quick run around the block and it was much smoother.












One thing that irritated me was the fact that the front wheel nuts are 13mm and the rear 15mm. Later bikes are 15mm front and rear. I want to buy the Brompton tool kit which although won’t fit in the SWB frame will still slip in a pocket and after some research is easily the best option, however the kit only includes a 15mm spanner so I needed to change the front wheel nuts. Brilliant bikes supplied a set for the front.






I also ordered the caps which are fitted to the later bikes, these stop you catching your leg on the axles.









I’m still waiting for my early pump to arrive from France, and the next job is to just pull out and inspect the head bearings, which seem OK, but as I don’t know the history of the bike it’s wise to check them.


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Apr 2020)

I replaced the FAG BB and swaged crankset with more normal items (UN55 and Sugino XD) a long time ago. In fact, I'm going to retap and face the BB shell (which was rough rough rough from the factory) and put a nicer BB in. 

However, only a Brompton left crank will definitely work with a folding pedal. The pedal fouls the end of most cranks.


----------



## Gunk (20 Apr 2020)

The benefit of sticking with an old style BB is that they are easy to adjust and service, next time I’ll just leave the fixed cup in situ, as it was a pig to get it back on the thread. I had to tap it with a mallet to seat it, I may not be quite so lucky next time!


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Apr 2020)

You can usually get a cup and cone BB freer-running than a cartridge, and it has bigger bearings. They are pretty hopeless in the wet, though, as water always seems to get in and cause pitting. Plus the tools to fit and adjust a Shimano one (fixed cup spanner, pin spanner, lockring spanner) are about £50, if you can still buy them!

The shell faces have to be spot on because both cups rely on them.


----------



## kj92 (1 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> The bracket arrived from China today so managed to fit it all. I dropped the front reflector slightly to increase the clearance. The Decathlon USB light that I already had fits the basket perfectly. I’m really pleased with the results, it should now get plenty of use.
> 
> View attachment 511007
> 
> ...



Hey! The basket bracket you purchased from China - do you have a link at all? I tried ebay but the only ones I could find were 3D printed and thus not trustworthy in my eyes


----------



## Gunk (2 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> Hey! The basket bracket you purchased from China - do you have a link at all? I tried ebay but the only ones I could find were 3D printed and thus not trustworthy in my eyes



https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/174108138450


----------



## Gunk (14 May 2020)

Finally the 25cms Zefal pump arrived from France. Originally on the Mk2 Brompton the pumps were white, these are much better and really integrate into the rear triangle.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2020)

My £30 Vintage Brooks B17 arrived today, it's got a lovely patina and is in great condition, better than I expected. Usually I would clean and restore, but this is so good, all I did was clean the chrome rails up with some wire wool.











Fitting to the Pentaclip was a really simple job, a bit of adjustment and it's great, really comfortable and I think it just finishes off the Brommie perfectly.


----------



## 12boy (11 Jun 2020)

I had a tan saddle on mine but got some Ergon grips in black. These are slimmer by far than the cork ones I'd had (GA3S) and surprisingly the most comfortable. But the tan saddle and the black grips weren't compatible with my anal nature so I popped on an identical one in black. Unfortunately my bodgy front bag is yellow so I will have to address that!


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2020)

The grips are £2.99 Decathlon foam, but they’re really comfortable so no need to change them.


----------



## 12boy (11 Jun 2020)

Just razzing you a little.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> Just razzing you a little.



I got some of that over the Tan saddle and black bar tape on my road bike!


----------



## Gunk (25 Jul 2020)

Another quick update, the Brommie is still getting plenty of use, the detachable basket was a great idea and is used regularly for trips to our local shops. It’s had plenty of weight in it and seems really robust.
















The Brooks B17 has been removed for another project but has been replaced with a Swift, which I think suits the bike better as it’s slimmer.






I’ve also changed the flimsy plastic 3 speed changer






Usually with these sort of projects once built, I get a bit bored and move them on, however the Brompton just continues to be a rolling project, if I see an idea I like I then consider adding It.


----------



## kj92 (25 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> Another quick update, the Brommie is still getting plenty of use, the detachable basket was a great idea and is used regularly for trips to our local shops. It’s had plenty of weight in it and seems really robust.
> 
> View attachment 537818
> 
> ...



The three speed changer!! How does it fare in comparison? Does it click back with every gear change, or does it go further away and closer to you like the Brommie standard one?

I keep meaning to get that basket from Decathlon, but missing out on the Cycle Surgery closing down sale on the Borough bag for 30 odd quid still plagues me 🤬😂


----------



## Gunk (25 Jul 2020)

The changer works perfectly, it clicks into position when selecting each gear


----------



## JhnBssll (25 Jul 2020)

Love this bike. I'd like to think had I gone down a more 'original-plus' route with mine I'd have come out with something looking as nice as this, but I may be kidding myself


----------



## Gunk (25 Jul 2020)

JhnBssll said:


> Love this bike. I'd like to think had I gone down a more 'original-plus' route with mine I'd have come out with something looking as nice as this, but I may be kidding myself



it still would had purple spoke nipples 😂


----------



## JhnBssll (25 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> it still would had purple spoke nipples 😂



Yeah, thats always the worry


----------



## straas (7 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> Another quick update, the Brommie is still getting plenty of use, the detachable basket was a great idea and is used regularly for trips to our local shops. It’s had plenty of weight in it and seems really robust.
> 
> View attachment 537818
> 
> ...


 What basket is that?


----------



## Gunk (7 Aug 2020)

straas said:


> What basket is that?



https://www.decathlon.co.uk/front-bike-basket-black-id_8031536.html


----------



## straas (10 Aug 2020)

Cheers - got it on order!


----------



## straas (12 Aug 2020)

straas said:


> Cheers - got it on order!




aaaaand the basket's here.

now to attach the mount!


----------



## Gunk (12 Aug 2020)

If you go back a few pages you’ll see how I did it.


----------



## straas (14 Aug 2020)

Eurgh - don't have enough long M4 bolts.

I know these are labelled as M4, but just wanted to check they'll definitely work? https://www.screwfix.com/p/easyfix-furniture-screws-m4-x-40mm-6-pack/3243x

Not sure 40mm will be long enough?


----------



## straas (14 Aug 2020)

Needs a bit of tidying up, but it's on! 

The screwfix bolts were too long in the end, and slightly smaller diameter than I wanted - but it should work ok.

The chinese bracket does feel a bit loose on the brompton mount though, is that fairly normal?


----------



## Gunk (14 Aug 2020)

It is a touch loose but that looks pretty good 👍


----------



## straas (24 Aug 2020)

Working well so far - a couple of beer runs and picked up 10 window openers in it today.

Do you use anything to stop stuff flying out over rough ground? Think I was pretty close to losing a beer on friday!


----------



## Gunk (24 Aug 2020)

I use one of those nylon M&S carrier bags which fold into a ball, I can stick it in my pocket and then unfold when needed


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Aug 2020)

I've got several rucksacks of various sizes. Some of them have a pocket in the base which contains an elasticated rain cover.
Ideal for stretching over the top of the basket. 
Most outdoor shops sell the covers separately.


----------



## straas (25 Aug 2020)

Ah nice - I must have one lying around somewhere. 

So amazing to be able to go into a shop, leave the handlebars up to roll the bike around - then add things to the basket. 

There's a lidl about 2km away. Got there & back with shopping in about 20 mins on friday.


----------



## Gunk (25 Aug 2020)

It transforms the Brompton, I use mine all the time, for popping out on errands it’s brilliant


----------



## straas (5 Nov 2020)

You know what you need to fettle next (so I can copy)

An insulated liner for the basket for picking up takeaways!


----------

